# WSH: Eine Textdatei als Tabelle einlesen



## JohnDoe (8. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mit dem Programm Dumpel von MS ein Fehlerprotokoll in eine Textdatei gelesen.
Dort ist sie in Form einer Tabelle (mit Tab getrennt).
Ich möchte nun den Inhalt dieser Textdatei in eine Accessdatenbank schreiben.

Eine Textdatei zeilenweise auslesen kann ich, aber leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich das ganze mit wsh trennen kann.

Die Textdatei sieht z.b. so aus:


```
text1 -->tab--> text2 -->tab--> text3
text1 -->tab--> text2 -->tab--> text3
```

Nun möchte ich diese Tabelle in eine DB schreiben.

Kann mir da einer helfen.

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. September 2005)

Wenn du es auch in Betracht ziehen könntest, es mit JScript zu machen:

```
zeile = zeile.split('\t');
```
Ergebnis ist ein Array mit den einzelnen Daten.

<edit>
Hab grad mal nachgeschaut...Split() gibt es auch in VBS, ...also frisch ans Werk 
</edit>


----------

